# My Dream RR



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Would enclude:

Tehachapi Loop 
Keddie Wye
Feather River canyon area
With river
Raised walk along side yards
Covered Loco termial walk along
many walk under bridges
One bridge longer than Jens Bangs heheh
landscape that is as deep as it is tall
No 1:1 trees with leaves

code 250 rail
#10 mainline switches
No weeds
Retired
Rich. 
Motel so all my friends can come and stay.

Someday...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Go for it. Its only money and you can not take it with ya. Love to see you build it. Later RJD


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

This thread is kind of timely, ive been buiding a new home for a year now. its completed finally, i looked for 7 years for the perfect piece of property and plenty of land. signed the final papers yetserday and will begin moving in in the spring but my brother was there today working on the area that will be my one and only RR. it will have 4200ft of SS track witch i own already, 55 switchs, a double mainline crossing a large creek in my yard.and will be set up to run any type of power...
i have the trains, i have the track, i have the property, and i have a brother with a lot of heavy equipment to do what i need done to make my RR come to life. i am a very happy camper. it took a long time to find the land i wanted to do this,and i own it now.going to take a lot to get use to living in a house again verses my condo. i will have to find a kid to cut the lawn and pull the weeds and shovel, but other than that everything is good to go...heres some pictures of the property and the bridge that will be built to go across the creek...this bridge in real live is less than a mile down the rd from me,talk about having your cake and eating it too... sorry Marty didnt mean to jack your thread but it was timely..








Nick...


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

More


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

And last...this bridge goes over the Rondout creek in kingston NY.... very long was built in the early 1900's


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

no problem, this thread is for all dreamers.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick looks like you got your hands full building bridges. Later RJD


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, 
I once dated a girl that grew up in that area! I went one summer to visit her and she broke up with me (sigh) oh well. Fond memories of her though. Recntly I was out at the Hudson Valley Reosrt and Spa (the Old Granite Resort) and will be back that way again a few times over the next year or so in my travels around the state. I know I'll be back at the HVRS in May around Mother's Day. 

Good luck with the layout! That's some crazy landscaping you've got going on and some scenic views too! 

Chas


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

My dream rr.....

I'd like to have a yard like Danbury, CT. When I almsot got sucked in to HO scale a couple of years ago, I was thinking of modeling this yard:












It has everything you could want. A big loop for turning engines, freight yard in the middle, turntable, double track east-west Maybrook-New Haven mainline, Brach line to South Norwalk (and connection with 4 track main), giant gas ball, and a cool station. Note that this yard is now a museum and that commuter trains still serve this station every day. The gas ball is gone, and a new commuter station is across from where it is shown above. The freight house was burned down, but the L shaped station survives. Its covered platforms were rebuilt in the mid 1990s. 
Current MSN map photo

I'd then be in a position to model the branch line down to my hometown of Bethel (the next stop down from Danbury). It was double tracked from Danbury to Bethel until I guess the late sixties/early seventies. 

But, on the other hand, I like my railroad I have now. I built it they way I wanted it, and have worked with it over the years to tweak things that didn't work. Would I love to have a huge empire? Sometimes yes and sometimes no. The yes category would be for when my friends are around to run trains. The no is when it comes to maintenance and upkeep, like those 1:1 trees and leaves. I don't mind the big leaves. That's shade in the summer. 

Mark


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

A big loop for turning engines

_So what's the turntable for? _







They use the loop now for turning commuter trains - lots of them in the MSN map photo that Mark linked, above. It's an interesting place to visit. 


My dream would be to have a place to build a railroad again. (Nick, I'm green with envy!) But all is not totally lost - with this economic and 401K meltdown, the wife is talking about selling the condo/townhouse and buying a smaller one without a mortgage, and she says she realises that would leave me without a garage for my tools. 
She also said I should rent a garage and go there to get out of her hair. Wonder if I can get one with a 10' strip of land all round it?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,

You know, I should probablybursh up on the subject of Danbury's yard. The Danbury and Norwalk RR terminated in Danbury. The Housatonic was built from Danbury to Pittsfield, MA. They both used the same yard, and when the NY, NH, & H was formed, both the D&N and the Housatonic were part of the new RR. Through trains made the lower double tracked loop necessary. Trains coming south from Pittsfield would have a steam or diesel locomotive for power to Danbury. An electric locomotive would haul the train the rest of the way to Grand Central Terminal in NYC. 

I suspect that the loop through the yard was to allow the steam engine to cut off and go directly to the roundhouse for service, in addition to turning locomotive hauled commuter trains to GCT. It would also allow for local southbound freights to use the loop before backing in to the yard for switching. Might have saved time given the limited space available and the high number of passenger trains. 

As can be seen, this was not a huge shop complex or switching yard. I still think this would be a great addition to my outdoor railroad, and if money were no object, I would be building this! 

A stoage garage with 10' of space on either side? Maybe just a piece of property with a shed, 110/ and 220v service!


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Very simply put -I would just like the Great Central Railway... I would however like it to be complete as Sir William Watkins wanted it and Sir Edward Etheridge designed it. That is totally flat from Manchester to London, a cross London route and then on via the channel tunnel to Paris. This would give me a fully functioning 12 platform Nottingham Victoria railway station in a pit 30m below ground level and Eurostars could operate all the way to Manchester Central and all I would need is to change at Paris for the Thalys to the "mainland" European offices - there would be no flying at all sheer bliss!!!

As a side proposition I would also like Derby Friargate and Birmingham Snow Hill in their GNR and GWR glory days.


regards

ralph


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

My dream is Marty's current layout  I also drool over Richard Weatherby's:  drool


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I hear ya Marty. I'm currently shopping for a chunk-o-real estate to "semi-retire" on. I'm looking for between 25 and 35 acres.. Ideally, I'd love to dedicate 1 full acre to the railroad... 

some day... soon.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, as the Rutles say..











_ALL YOU NEED IS..._ CASH!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

My "dream" layout would basically be an expanded version of what I have now, with the following additions: 

More space, so I could put in some mills, smelters and other industries, a freight yard, engine house, etc. and more operational possibilities. 

Actual canyons so that you could walk into it and have trains traversing cliffs on three sides instead of one. 

Underground bunker with a storage yard and easy access to long tunnels. 

At least a short section of standard gauge track to represent an interchange with the narrow gauge, with some correctly-scaled standard gauge rolling stock.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

A 15.5-ft diameter, 48 stall (3/4 circle) Roundhouse. 40-inch Turntable, 42-inch stalls, 31-inch apron between the Turntable pit and the Roundhouse doors. This would just fit inside one of my 17-ft diameter loopbacks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

RJ,Im thinking that i have some of those garden metal model 46 inch girders bridges,10 i think...i saw that H and R trains in FL has some really nice alum bridges with tons of detail on them, so i thought id give them a buzz and find out how much $ and maybe buy a double track one..that is if my over time is there of course. now all i need to figure out is how to build the uprites. we were up working on the property today and we measured the hieght and the tallest one looks like its going to come in at 11ft.maybe have to brush up on my welding skills and pull the welder out of the garage and see if i can come up with something... Chas if your ever in the area again give me a buzz can always use a helper... he he he and dont let the women bother ya ,there are pleny of them around......
Nick


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Nic S.

Those are some great pic's of that bridge. I copied them to my idea folder.

In the first one of the second set It looks like they abandoned one of the two lines over the bridge. Is that right?


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick S what town in NY you live in. I hike up that way often (Catskill Mountains) It sounds like you are not too far from me, 1-1.5 hours. Im over the line in NJ by Port Jervis NY. 
I have to say I have the perfect property for the railroad, 9acres but no cash for the tracks. Thats the only thing keeping me from building it larger.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick: Saw the H & R bridges in Phoenix. Nice but out of my price range. Cheaper to build own. Later RJD


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Posted By John J on 11/24/2008 4:30 AM
Hey Nic S.

Those are some great pic's of that bridge. I copied them to my idea folder.

In the first one of the second set It looks like they abandoned one of the two lines over the bridge. Is that right? 



John,



Yes they abandoned the 2nd line some time after conrail took over from penncentral from what ive heard they plan on redecking the other side and have it 2tracks again to ease rail traffic up here. about 10 miles down the rd going south toward NYC they just finish exspanding the main line again into dual track, hasnt been that way in 50 years..can you imagine 2 trains going side by side thrue that tunnel before the bridge? talk about close, i never under stood how NYC did it..
Nick...


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Shawn,Im about an hour east of port jervis email ahead some time after spring of next year and stop by no problem
RJ,
i just got a price on the bridge i wanted 1700.00 plus shipping!!!!"WHAT" that to rich for my blood looks like i will be build it the old fashion way by getting my hands dirty..he he he i just hope i dont cut my hands up there so delicate,,HAAAAAAAAAAAA








Nick


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

John,
I was out for my daily walk today and snapped a couple more pictures for the project, but i didn't have the b-lls to go out on it to take closer pictures of the bridge it self, but no fear my nephew will be here for thanksgiving he will want to see it 1st hand so he can help me build it..he he he
Nick..


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

More..


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Even thinking of building a house that close, just could not do it. 

no way.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

That's one other thing I wish I had room for on my layout: A steel trestle. I really love the way they look. I'll just have to settle for a through-truss bridge.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

HEY Nick

Thanks for the additional pictures. Great looking iron work. The hose at the base add's perspective.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Nick,

How about walking out on the bridge and taking a picture of the veiw?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Trains on 11/24/2008 7:01 PM
Hey Nick,

How about walking out on the bridge and taking a picture of the veiw?

Looking down HE HE HE HE


----------



## gregcoit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm, Dream Layout time....

I hope to someday model the Crested Butte branch of the D&RGW narrow gauge set in 1940. I'd put Gunnison in a loop of track - the loop would represent the main lines out of Gunnison to the east (Alamosa) and west (Montrose and Ridgway). The loop would rise in both directions from Gunnison and peak opposite of Gunnison with a passing track representing both Marshall Pass and Cerro Summit. 



The important part is the branch from Gunnison to Crested Butte with a focus on switching. This would be an out-and-back with a wye at the end. Of course, coal would be the main outgoing shipment, but there would also be:

Inbound:
fuel in tank cars

merchandise in box cars and on flat cars

mining equipment in box cars and on flat cars

perishables in refrigerated cars 

Outbound:
the above mentioned coal in gons

lumber on flat cars and in box and stock cars

fall stock rush


Fill this with battery powered and airwire controlled C-16s (#223, #268 and #278) , K-27s, K-36s and K-37s and I'd be a happy man!!! (well, ok, happier).

Greg Coit

Arcata, CA 

EDIT: Oh yeah, Gunnison and Crested Butte should be hip high or so.


----------

